# Probably hot enough to melt silver



## rusty (Apr 2, 2012)

A cool find in one of the old sheds from another yard clean up.

Anyone care to take a guess as to what it was used for - type of fuel burned, process to light it and what is was used for.

I think that it would get hot enough to melt silver, maybe even gold.


----------



## Oz (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks like a newer gasoline torch, the older units being made of brass.


----------



## rusty (Apr 2, 2012)

Oz said:


> It looks like a newer gasoline torch, the older units being made of brass.



This type of torch was always made of iron, it would burn naptha or gasoline.

If you look to the far right hand side the pump used to pressurize the tank is attached, to pressurize the tank the pump is removed from its holder then set into a dimple on the filler cap. 

The screw with the dimple is loosened a bit to allow air from the pump to enter the tank then screwed in secure to retian the air pressure. Most torches of this type had a built in pump.


----------



## Oz (Apr 2, 2012)

I am no expert on types, it just reminded me of the presurized gasoline torches out at the farm made of brass. As to age it was purely a guess based on what it was made of. Many things that used to be made of brass started to be made of iron later on. I should have clarified better.


----------



## Geo (Apr 2, 2012)

whatever and whenever, it still looks really cool. 8)


----------



## rusty (Apr 2, 2012)

Oz said:


> I am no expert on types, it just reminded me of the presurized gasoline torches out at the farm made of brass. As to age it was purely a guess based on what it was made of. Many things that used to be made of brass started to be made of iron later on. I should have clarified better.



Oz I was only trying to give hints as to what the torch was used for on the farm, they were sold as weed burners.


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yah .... I want one!! ... I need one!! :mrgreen: .... Oh dear, don't think im gunna find one  

If it were me, i would put an after burner sleave, or even a sleave attanched to a variable blower, as these things, in general, produce a reducing flame, or another way, not enough air.

These things can produce loads of heat, under the right conditions. CAUTION: These things, if handled incorrectly, can be explosive, you know, .... BANG!!

So again, if it were me, i would only work with the sleave idea, and not touch the burner end or any other part for that matter until i found a copy of it's specification.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on. I would love to see some pictures of the flame it produces.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## DONNZ (Apr 5, 2012)

The head is of similar design to:

http://www.bing.com/search?q=old+kerosene+torch&form=MOZSBR&pc=MOZI


----------



## sena (Apr 5, 2012)

its used in INDIA for road construction , in melting TAR, fuel used is kerosene


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Rusty, yup just a wee bit far for it to travel.

Cheers

Deano


----------

